# Counsil Wins Walmart BFL Gator Division on Lake Okeechobee, FL



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

*WHAT:*Boater Jason Counsil of Casselberry, Fla., caught a two-day total of 10 bass weighing 35 pounds, 8 ounces Oct. 1-2 to win $5,831 in the Walmart BFL Gator Division tournament on Lake Okeechobee. Counsil fished in the Kissimme River and used a Carolina rig and topwater baits to catch his bass.

*WHO:*The remaining top 10 anglers:

2nd: Robert Crosnoe, Inverness, Fla., 10 bass, 32-4, $2,915

3rd: Thadeus Ragan, Miami, Fla., 10 bass, 32-2, $1,945

4th: Jeff McMillan, Belle Glade, Fla., 10 bass, 30-14, $1,361

5th: Don Demott, Boca Raton, Fla., 10 bass, 30-3, $1,166

6th: Bobby Adams, Okeechobee, Fla., eight bass, 30-0, $1,069

7th: Joseph Kremer, Osteen, Fla., 10 bass, 29-12, $972

8th: Angie Douthit, Okeechobee, Fla., 10 bass, 26-5, $875

9th: Allan Cagle, Deltona, Fla., 10 bass, 26-3, $777

10th: Norris Newhouse, Okeechobee, Fla., 10 bass, 23-14, $680

*WHAT:*Michael Clements of Cocoa, Fla., caught a two-day total of 10 bass weighing 22 pounds, 8 ounces Oct. 1-2 to win $2,916 in the Co-angler Division. Clements used a Yo-Zuri Rattln Vibes and 3D Minnows to catch his bass.

*WHO:*The remaining top 10 co-anglers: 

2nd: Robert Wood, Jupiter, Fla., 10 bass, 21-5, $1,458

3rd: Ryan Eckman, Clewiston, Fla., 10 bass, 21-2, $971

4th: Tommy Robinson, Lakeland, Fla., 10 bass, 18-7, $680

5th: Greg Hervey, Cape Coral, Fla., five bass, 18-2, $583

6th: Ron Buck, Port Saint Lucie, Fla., seven bass, 16-14, $535

7th: Kevin Guynn, Ocala, Fla., six bass, 16-14, $486

8th: David Simpson Jr., Ocoee, Fla., 10 bass, 16-12, $437

9th: Scott Crisafulli, Miramar, Fla., six bass, 16-11, $389

10th: Ernie Johnson, Okeechobee, Fla., eight bass, 16-1, $340

*NOTES:*The top 40 boaters and 40 co-anglers based on point standings will qualify for the Nov. 3-5 Regional Championship on Lake Hartwell in Seneca, S.C. Boaters will compete for a top award of a Ranger 198VX with a 200-horsepower Evinrude or Mercury outboard and a Chevy pick-up, while co-anglers will fish for a new Ranger 198VX.

For regular updates, photos, tournament news and more, follow the...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------

